# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] [🔥LoLiCheats.com🔥] | COD WZ 2 / MW 2 [AIMBOT & ESP & MISC] [INTERNAL & UD]

## LoLiCheats

*===============================
Supported version of the game : Battle.net / Steam
Supported game mode: borderless full screen
Supported anti-cheats: Ricochet
Technical features: Works on Windows (x64 only): 10/11 (1903/1909/2004/20H2/21H1/21H2/22H2) AMD/INTEL
=================================
Aimbot
Bot AimbotAim Speed +/-Visible CheckKnocked DownFOVSmoothPredictionNo RecoilNo SwayVisibleSmart BoneBone selectorController Support
Player ESP
NameHandsBox 3D/2D/Coner/FilledSkeletonHealthShieldTeamDistanceSnapline
DMZ/BR
World ESPNameDistanceSnaplineDeathBackpackExplosivesVehiclesKeysFILTERS
WeaponAmmoShieldGrenadeKillStreaksContractsField UpgradeBuy StationMoneyCratesBackpackRadar
PlayerHealthEnemy around
Miscellaneous
Third PersonWarning PlayersSimple CrosshairPreset Config (Medium, Rage or Legit)

SAVE/LOAD config
Stream Proof
==========================================
Buy = BUY NOW !!!!
Month 25€
Join Our Discord = LoLi-Official
Telegram = Telegram: Contact @LoLiCheats





*

----------

